# [SOLVED] Philips TV will not power up



## sluggo123

60 inch Phillips TV was working good when we shut if off last nite. Would not power up this AM. So I clicked the TV button on the remote, somehow it gets switched to recorder, that has always been the problem. Did not help. Went to the TV set and hit the power switch there. Nothing. Checked to see if it was plugged in and if the wall socket had power. All OK. I am an old TV and electornic repairman, from the days of Vacuum tubes and motherboad and plug-ins, when I retired in 1990. My next thought was a fuse or diode. I must get the back off, no fun getting down on hands and knees anymore but that is next step. I just wonder if there is a Schematic out there somewhere for this contraption. Or maybe someone has had experience repairing this Phillips set. No one in this area makes housecalls anymore unless it is in warranty. 

Phillips mfgd March 2004 
DPTV305F 
Model No. 60PP9202/17F 
Serial No. YA1C0413000241

Since I have not pulled a back off a set since 1990 not sure what I will see inside. A few pictures might be of some help also.

And if I am in the wrong place for this please let me know.
Thanks for any ideas or help you might provide.
sluggo123


----------



## sluggo123

*Re: Philips TV will not power up*

frustration caused me to go back and start over. Yes the Wall socket was good. BUT it had a plug in addition to increase the available power outlets. One side of it was working as a another power outlet was plugged in to that and went to the aquarium for pumps, filtration and heaters. These all worked so I ASSUMED that all outlets were good. NOT. For some reason the one the TV had been plugged in was no longer working as I found out by plugging the TV into the aquarium power strip -- presto -- the TV started working. So I removed all power strips, no occupants in the aquarium which will be going into the attic storage area and no longer needed. Now the TV is plugged into the wall power outlet. One day soon it will be joined by a Tape and DVD player.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Glad you fixed it .. sorry we were late arriving to try to give advice ..

not sure I would have thought of the power strip though :grin:


----------

